# outlander 1000 vent line trouble!!



## outlander1000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just had my outlander 1000 snorkeled and the guy ran three vent lines up with the snorkels. one of them is spitting out antifreeze. another is spitting gas whenever the bike runs for a while. Any ideas on what the problem could be??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Antifreeze line is probably overflow bottle vent. or Radiator vent. Maybe too much coolent in the system?

Other could be your gas tank vent line, needs a check valve in it somewhere.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

My renegade 1k has a hose that comes off the degas bottle and vents to the ground. in other words it squirts out but can suck back in.. Im thinking of installing a Moroso catch can? As far as the fuel issue??? Is it carb or fuel injected??


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

That would be FI. The only reason i could see the gas tank squirting gas, is if its really full and you are hitting rough terrain. Otherwise it shouldnt build up enough pressure to "squirt"


----------

